# libproxy.la not created for brasero



## carlton_draught (Aug 30, 2011)

I've been unable to build sysutils/brasero. I tried submitting a bug report but it got closed. See here.

Note that I try following ports/UPDATING 20110823 and it gets me the same result. In fact, although it was unstated in the original bug submission, this was how I got there in the first place.

`# portmaster -r libnotify-0`

Note that also the following gets me the same result as well:
`# # portmaster -r libproxy-0`

Is this a bug? Any idea how to fix this?


----------



## fmw (Aug 30, 2011)

Same here. I rebuilt libproxy and libnotify for the umpteenth time, but there are still a number of ports that fail to rebuild/upgrade; as of now, these are: brasero, empathy, evolution-*, gnome-applets, totem.
(I know this should probably be in the Gnome section of the forum.)
At any rate, following the instructions in UPDATING hasn't helped me so far.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 30, 2011)

If you can run the old binary without X, it probably would implicitly clue which dependency is secretly needing upgrade.  About the OP, I don't see a gpsed anywhere in this system, is that binary making the build fail ??


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 30, 2011)

(@fmw -> topics about _installing_ and _building_ of ports and packages always belong in this section of the forum -- _running_ these ports may require a topic in a different section)


----------



## rezzo (Aug 30, 2011)

Same problem here. Can't update brasero.

```
grep: /usr/local/lib/libproxy.la: No such file or directory
sed: /usr/local/lib/libproxy.la: No such file or directory
libtool: link: `/usr/local/lib/libproxy.la' is not a valid libtool archive
gmake[2]: *** [libbrasero-utils.la] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/brasero/work/brasero-2.32.1/libbrasero-utils'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/sysutils/brasero/work/brasero-2.32.1'
gmake: *** [all] Error 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/brasero.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/sysutils/brasero.
```


----------



## carlton_draught (Aug 31, 2011)

Email conversation with kwm@freebsd.org leads me to this post which appears promising... trying now.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 31, 2011)

```
ldd /usr/local/bin/brasero | lookat
```
You might try rebuilding security/gnutls and multimedia/quvi... I've yet to upgrade (due to an obscure one-liner which does diff's from previous pkg_version teed output) and most of the ports in this thread are failing on those libraries
also. (Pardon the post if it has already been done).


----------



## fmw (Aug 31, 2011)

carlton_draught said:
			
		

> Email conversation with kwm@freebsd.org leads me to this post which appears promising... trying now.



Did just that, a few times actually, no luck. At least not here.

It's still not quite clear to me whether or not libproxy.la should be there. After all, most of the affected ports built just fine.

@DD: duely noted.


----------



## rezzo (Aug 31, 2011)

After reading the mailing list thread cited above, I solved the brasero issue. Using the command:

`# grep -l libproxy\\.la /usr/local/lib/*.la | xargs -n1 pkg_info -q -W | sort -u`

I have deinstalled all the packages listed, in my case:

`# pkg_deinstall -f evolution-data-server-2.32.1_1 brasero-2.32.1_1 libgdata-0.6.6 totem-pl-parser-2.32.3`

Everything went fine when I reinstalled the packages.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Aha!  In my totem subdirectory I've a file titled something like _Remove_totem_first.before_build ... maybe relevant. (0 byte file I created a very long time ago, sometimes I edit the files adding detail. ) 
..........................................................................
(Sometimes I wish this forum had a subsection something like 
totem
brasero
xorg-server
...etc where one would post in the thread fixes one has found.  Quicker maybe than
PR's and wikis... but would possibly grow quite a bit. (And be a bit more work
for the moderators...)


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh, we'd love more work.


----------



## carlton_draught (Sep 1, 2011)

Ok, I think I've got everything finally working... unfortunately I've reached one of those "I've discovered a remarkable solution to this problem, unfortunately my machine hung right after it finished the last compile." type situations.

I think this post was helpful - was having problems with libchamplain and others mentioned in that post. That solved it. Following the original directions again as with the first linked post seemed to make things work as they should.

I think I had a few problems with various cups ports, but
`# make config`
`# make install`
fixed them. Might have done reinstall or deinstall, then reinstall though.


----------



## fmw (Sep 1, 2011)

The grep command mentioned above returned two ports, one of the evolution thingies and libchamplain. Portmaster wasn't able to handle the latter, but manually removing and reinstalling worked, and right now, everything seems to build.


----------



## jake3988 (Sep 5, 2011)

For the record, since I was having big trouble with this as well, the reason this messed up actually had nothing to do with libnotify.la not being created.  Even though that's what it said.

It actually was because there was no libnotify.so created in /usr/local/lib/.  Normally, all libraries have a .so that symbolically points to the .so.# file.

Why it couldn't/can't detect it on its own, I have no idea.  I'm no expert on that.  But all I did was to cd to the /usr/local/lib directory and then use: [cmd=]ln -s libnotify.so.4 libnotify.so[/cmd]

And the problem was solved.  Hope it helps everyone that had trouble.


----------

